
Ten Simple Rules for Better Figures - kotharia
https://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1003833
======
frumiousirc
Rule 11: don't use PPT, PNG or TIFF formats for inherently vector content.

